# New stud buck needs a name :D



## Yorkshire_Rose (Aug 5, 2009)

How cute is he i was thinking Tiger because of his markings


----------



## srhdufe (Feb 11, 2009)

OMG what a cutie  

I love the name Tiger 

Can i have him? Pleeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeease?  :lol:


----------



## Yorkshire_Rose (Aug 5, 2009)

srhdufe said:


> OMG what a cutie
> 
> I love the name Tiger
> 
> Can i have him? Pleeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeease?  :lol:


Nope :arf: took me long enough to get him now hes going no where


----------



## srhdufe (Feb 11, 2009)

awww  no fair 

Oohh! how about Tigger?? Such a cute name  

Does this mean there will be some cute babies from him???


----------



## Yorkshire_Rose (Aug 5, 2009)

srhdufe said:


> awww  no fair
> 
> Oohh! how about Tigger?? Such a cute name
> 
> Does this mean there will be some cute babies from him???


Ywt but their will be a wait as he was the Stud i orginally wanted to use with my doe but hes still too young so i used a different Stud ( like a blue agouti sort of colour ) so when they are born ill be keeping a doe back to breed with this little lad.


----------



## srhdufe (Feb 11, 2009)

I love blue agoutis 

I must resist baby rabbits :lol:


----------



## Yorkshire_Rose (Aug 5, 2009)

srhdufe said:


> I love blue agoutis
> 
> I must resist baby rabbits :lol:


goodluck with that but once i start posting pictures of them lol


----------



## srhdufe (Feb 11, 2009)

Well i already have 6 now :lol: :lol:

Whats a couple more babies? :blushing: :lol: :lol:


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

Omg I want him I want him I want him I want him I want him I want him (are you sensing a theme to this post :lol:, if Im not allowed to pinch him can I come and give him a snuggle Rosie?


----------



## Yorkshire_Rose (Aug 5, 2009)

srhdufe said:


> Well i already have 6 now :lol: :lol:
> 
> Whats a couple more babies? :blushing: :lol: :lol:


haha :thumbup:


----------



## Yorkshire_Rose (Aug 5, 2009)

thedogsmother said:


> Omg I want him I want him I want him I want him I want him I want him (are you sensing a theme to this post :lol:, if Im not allowed to pinch him can I come and give him a snuggle Rosie?


im sure i can let you see him when you bring the mice over lol


----------



## srhdufe (Feb 11, 2009)

I want a cuddle too. I saw him first, Dora!!


----------



## Yorkshire_Rose (Aug 5, 2009)

what about Harley?


----------



## srhdufe (Feb 11, 2009)

:lol: :lol: i love Harley 

I was going to call my new no name bun Harley but not sure it suits him


----------



## Yorkshire_Rose (Aug 5, 2009)

srhdufe said:


> :lol: :lol: i love Harley
> 
> I was going to call my new no name bun Harley but not sure it suits him


i only though about it because of his colour.


----------



## srhdufe (Feb 11, 2009)

Yorkshire_Rose said:


> i only though about it because of his colour.


Tis a lovely name and will suit him well. The only reason it doesnt really suit my newbis is cos he's a magpie harlequin (think thats what the colour is called


----------



## Yorkshire_Rose (Aug 5, 2009)

srhdufe said:


> Tis a lovely name and will suit him well. The only reason it doesnt really suit my newbis is cos he's a magpie harlequin (think thats what the colour is called


Hmm call him Boris lol or maybe even Noris :thumbup:


----------



## srhdufe (Feb 11, 2009)

:lol: :lol: Norris.. I would be forever thinking of Norris Cole off Corrie :lol: :lol:

Here is a pic of my little cutie


----------



## Yorkshire_Rose (Aug 5, 2009)

srhdufe said:


> :lol: :lol: Norris.. I would be forever thinking of Norris Cole off Corrie :lol: :lol:
> 
> Here is a pic of my little cutie


haha that what i was thinking too when i wrote it lol


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

what breed is he? doesnt look like a full breed to me? he is cute tho


----------



## Yorkshire_Rose (Aug 5, 2009)

Lionhead his mum is x lionhead and dad is full lionhead


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

my George is a lion head x and his tear duct is blocked so was his brothers, its a genetic thing due to incorrect breeding, i have to wash his eye daily to prevent infections and otherwise the fur would become matted and eventually fall off. I would keep him as a pet and have him neutered. If ur serious about breeding particularly quality lion heads there are plenty of good breeders who could supply u with a buck. ...sorry to sound so blunt but it breaks my heart washing his eye and i dont want other rabbits to suffer too


----------



## Yorkshire_Rose (Aug 5, 2009)

thanks for the advice but ive seen parents niether suffer from this problem nor does he.

I would never breed a animal that isnt 100% healthy.

There health and temperment always come first over colour.

If this does pop up in the line then breeding will be discontinued and owners made aware and advised on the matter.

I am a responsable brreder and have the room to take back any animal ive bred back whether it be rat, mouse or rabbit.

Cheers


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

sorry its really not as simple as that. the genetics of rabbits and certain breeds is very intricate. you should know the history of at least the last 4 generations of parents and all kits. further more u are just adding to the hundreds of lionhead xs in rescue centers. sorry to **** on ur party.


----------



## zany_toon (Jan 30, 2009)

He is a real cutie!!! Be very glad that I live so far away or you wouldn't have any animals left because I'd steal them


----------



## VampiricLust (Mar 3, 2008)

-sighs-

Not trying to upset you with this, but genetics are far more advanced than "his parents looked fine"
That is what was said about Waffle, who is permanant here due to needing 4 weekly dentals.

The first thing that run through my head when I read the last comments were "Just another back-yard breeder"

You being so far away, I won't be the rescue dealing with the mess, but I feel for the one getting the extra burden.



> If this does pop up in the line then breeding will be discontinued and owners made aware and advised on the matter.


And what about the poor rabbits who have a poor life quality as they grow up due to it?

Lionheads can be prone to:

Dental problems (Waffle/Muffin/Snuggles)
Tear Duct Problems (Snuggles)
Breathing problems (Crumpet snorts a lot when excited as she has narrow nostrils)

See I have a bun with each of these problems.
Snuggles had molar problems, incisor problems and tear duct problems.
He only had two incisors left when he got here, and one of his molars fell out during dental as his teeth were rotten.

He died at only 1 year due to dodgy breeding.

Enjoy your animals for what they are!
Get them neutered, get them friends, and let them enjoy life together.


----------

